# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دیپلم تجربی دارم می تونم کنکور هنر شرکت کنم ؟

## paye2

سلام 
با دیپلم تجربی میشه همزمان در کنکور هنر و تجربی شرکت کرد ؟ یا باید مجدد برم فنی حرفه ای دوران دبیرستانو بخونم ؟
بنظرتون فنی حرفه ای بهتره یا تجربی ؟ من خودم تجربی هستم اگر دوستان بتونن منو راهنماییی کنن ممنون می شم

----------


## kouchoulou

منم میخوام امسال اگه شد زبان و هنر رو در کنار تجربی آزمون بدم.لطفا منو هم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## konkuriha

فارغ التحصیلان رشته تجربی و ریاضی بدون هیچ دوره ای می توانند در کنار کنکورشون کنکور هنر و زبان رو هم شرکت کنند.

----------


## paye2

خیلی ممنونم از پاسختون اما بنظرت تجربی بهتره یا هنر ؟

----------


## amiredge

> خیلی ممنونم از پاسختون اما بنظرت تجربی بهتره یا هنر ؟


اگه رشته های دکتری و پیراپزشکی تجربی رو قبول شید خیلی خیلی بهتر از هنره.

----------


## konkuriha

من باشم هنر نمی رم برم هم شاید فقط طراحی صنعتی

----------


## nikra

بله ،اصلا مشکلی نداره من خودم ریاضی بودم هم کنکور هنر شرکت کردم هم ریاضی (اون کنکور فنی هنرستان که شما میگی فرق داره با کنکور سراسری هنر ،سراسری هنر همون عصر روز کنکور ریاضی یا تجربی  برگزار میشه ودیپلم وپیش رشته های نظری مثل ریاضی تجربی و انسانی هم کاملا مورد قبوله ولی فنی کنکور ش تومرداده )
شما موقع ثبت نام کنکور علاوه بررشته اصلی خودت که تجربیه میتونی زبان وهنر رو هم ثبت نام وشرکت کنی اما حواست باشه چند تا از رشته های خوب هنر مثل طراحی صنعتی ،نقاشی وموسیقی ازمون عملی هم داره ونیمه متمرکزه رشته های متمرکز هم سینما ومرمت وموزه داری و....هستن

----------

